# Ausable river fishing



## Jackjohnstone (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm going fishing in the ausable river and I was wondering what lures to use or love bait. I am not flying fishing I am using a spinning rod. Thanks!


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Lures depend on where you are going to be. Most of the River near Grayling is flies only but below that section it just depends on if you are fishing for trout, bass, pike, or panfish. 

I am sure if you ask about the area you are going someone will be able to help. I don't think you can go wrong with a rapala in most of the river.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jackjohnstone (Jul 8, 2015)

Smallmouth Chaser said:


> Lures depend on where you are going to be. Most of the River near Grayling is flies only but below that section it just depends on if you are fishing for trout, bass, pike, or panfish.
> 
> I am sure if you ask about the area you are going someone will be able to help. I don't think you can go wrong with a rapala in most of the river.
> 
> ...


If I were to go fishing at the east tawas pier what could I catch there and what bait/lure? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I would fish the section below the damn and down to the mouth on the Ausable. Lots of fish between there. Lots of different bait will work.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

If you are fishing the pier at Tawas, you are on the Tawas river not the Ausable. I would drive to Oscoda and fish from the dam back towards lake Huron like jmaddog said. Smallmouth or rock bass are probably the most likely fish you will encounter this time of year in the stretch but you can never be sure. 

If you are not able to go up to Oscoda I would walk out the pier and see what they are catching and using. It really depends on the wind and water temps. The Tawas River might have some fish in it but you don't hear too much about it this time of year.


----------



## Jackjohnstone (Jul 8, 2015)

Alright thanks!


----------

